# West Cork advice



## bigjoe_dub (16 Jun 2009)

thinking of helping the irish economy this year for my holidays.  been nearly 2 hours on the interweb looking for accomadation.  now have a pain in my head.  thought i would open it up here to get some first hand advise.


do not know west cork but have heard a lot of good things.  going willl be me, Mrs bigjoe_dub and 2 kids aged 7 and 3 who refuse to stay at home and mind themselves.

looking for either hotel, self catering house/lodge/mews,etc in hotel grounds or a little self cartering village.

would love it to have a playground on site, a swimming pool, kids club, babysitters.


0k chaps and chapettes, impress me with your knowledge.
ta
BJD


----------



## meular (16 Jun 2009)

*Re: West Cork advise*

I agree that the choice of self catering is vast - regards hotel, I would recommend the Quality Hotel in Clonakilty - it has lots of facilities, is a short drive from beaches eg Inchodoney (about 15 mins) and the Long Strand/Ownahincha (about 20 minutes), there are also some really nice restaurants in Clonakilty.  My friends and their two young children stayed at this hotel and intend to go back there.  There is a playground within walking distance of the hotel and a cinema in the hotel grounds.  Clonakilty is also a good central location for exploring the rest of West Cork.


----------



## TwoWheels (16 Jun 2009)

One word:
Crookhaven.

Try to book the lighthouse, If not, you will get something else.
Close is Goleen & Schull.
You will thank me.


----------



## g1g (16 Jun 2009)

passed this last week [broken link removed] near the quality inn in Clonakilty. Never stayed there before. West Lodge hotel in Bantry do self catering on hotel grounds - haven't been there in years though.

I like the idea of the lighthouse though .... how cool would that be?!


----------



## homebird (16 Jun 2009)

Stayed in Clogheen holiday village one year. Not that impressive. Didnt think it was near Quality Hotel - rather out on its own in the country. (rather cranky caretaker at the time). Stayed in appartments in Inchydoney since then. Really enjoyed being on the beach. Our apt did not have access to the Inchydoney Hotel (pool etc...) but we got on fine. 

Rosscarbery is another village to consider.


----------



## nearly40 (16 Jun 2009)

Recently stayed in the Bantry Lodge hotel. Food awful, rooms grotty, no water in the bathroom, breakfast was a hot trolly in the restaurant, reminded me of a psychiatric hospital I worked in in the '80's except the food was worse.


----------



## bigjoe_dub (17 Jun 2009)

thanks all so far.  keep the suggestions coming.


----------



## TLC (17 Jun 2009)

How about a house in Tragumna - if the weather is good (???) nice place


----------



## remey (17 Jun 2009)

I'm just back from West Cork. Stayed in Bantry. Hotel was lovely but would not recommend the town to be honest. Towns close by such as Glengarriff, castletownbere are really beautiful. Further along the Beara peninsula is Kenmare which is where I would have stayed if we weren't pre-booked in our hotel.

One of the nights in the hotel, we got chatting to the guy singing in the bar. He owns the following self catering place near Skibereen
http://www.gumtree.ie/dublin/58/39567658.html
I cant say what its like but I know its self catering and very reasonable.


----------



## roker (17 Jun 2009)

We had a caravan years ago for the kids and travelled all over Ireland, some of the sites are like small holiday camps for kids. You could book a mobile home on a site, look at the brochures. I live on the way to West Cork and my favourite place is Glengariff.


----------



## bertie1 (17 Jun 2009)

What about Sandycove Beach Villas near Rosscarbery , play area, on site , beach across the road, no baby sitters or pool though


----------



## Mr Toad (19 Jun 2009)

I would second remey's suggestion to go as faro out the Beara peinsula as possible, starting with Glengarriff


----------

